# BOOTER Sur CD ?



## dujenoux (29 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Windows sur le mac... bon... mais y plante... pas bon.

Le problème, c'est que lorsque j'allume le MAC (Book Pro) il veut automatiquement booter sous Windows et pas moyen de lui dire de démarrer sous Mac OS X !!!

Alors si qq'un pouvait me dire comment faire pour soit :
- booter directement sur l'OS X,
- soit, avoir le choix à l'allumage (style resté appuyé sur une touche) et pouvoir démarrer à partir des CD.

Merci beaucoup

Raydu


----------



## dujenoux (30 Juillet 2006)

en fait il suffit d'appuyer sur Alt (ou option) ...


----------



## Toumak (30 Juillet 2006)

il faut ue tu forces à demarrer sous osx
pour cela, appuie sur alt au démarrage et choisi ta partition osx
ensuite il faut choisir la partition de démarrage
pour cela, va dans préférences systèmes>système>démarrage
là tu sélectionne la partition osx et puis tu redémarres
voilà


----------

